# Pain in left side/ovary area since having LO-anyone had this?



## Belle25

For about 3 weeks I have had this dull ache on my left lower side of womb where my ovaries are, its quite painful, wondering what it is?

Anyone had this?

Will mention it at my 6 week check up, but wanted to see if anyones had this too?
xx


----------



## purapura

I still (5 month pp) have dull pain on my left side (just as you mentioned). Could you let me know what will your Gp say? I never said anything about it, but today it turned into sharp pain.


----------



## stepmum

I had ovarian cysts in pregnancy so I'm quite used to the pain but since having LO I've noticed I've lost my usual PMS symptom of painful boobs and it's been replaced with ovarian ache and soreness, I also get it around ovulation now too.

Mine might be linked to my cysts and the removal though as you probably haven't gotten your period back yet, I assume?


----------



## holidaysan

Yeah, i was wondering what it is myself. Haven't been to the GP though as it isn't that bad. 

stepmum, im seeing you more and more with the same problems as me :wacko::haha:


----------



## Lau88

I have this past few weeks (lo is 12 weeks). It's in my left side too but I don't have an ovary on that side due to a massive ovarian cyst so not sure what else it could be. I'll be lurking this thread.


----------



## sam*~*louize

Yep I had this, posted about it to no replies. I'd bend down and have sharp pain or feel as if "something" was preventing me bending. Coincidence or not but it went 3 months PP when I had my first period?


----------



## Belle25

So if it is a cyst, what do they usually do to get rid of it? 
It hurts loads, will see if I can get a docs appointment, will let you know purapura what gp says.
xx


----------



## Lau88

They leave most cysts to goon their own. Mine had to be surgically removed tho depends how big it is really


----------



## cat lover

I still do on both sides but mainly when I lay on my front. I had a transvaginal ultrasound and I have ovarian cysts but apparently it is not serious and will hopefully go away once I start ovulation again xxx


----------



## stepmum

yeah if they are quite small, they usually disappear by themselves. Mine grew with the pregnancy hormone though so I had to have 1 removed during my c-section and 1 that was on my ovary they removed as much as they could and so far it's not grew. I've had them before too and they tend to go without intervention. 

Apparantely every woman who ovulates and has regulate periods gets them every single month and they basically disappear with your AF. But some tend to stick around.

Would be worth getting checked out but it could simply be your body readjusting.:hugs:


----------



## stepmum

holidaysan said:


> Yeah, i was wondering what it is myself. Haven't been to the GP though as it isn't that bad.
> 
> *stepmum, im seeing you more and more with the same problems as me *

I know I'm definitely noticing a lot of similarities too :haha:


----------



## cat lover

Yes, agree stepmum. The doc said mine was due to lack of mensis and would sort itself out once AF returns. Despite my worries he assured me they are nothing to worry about xx


----------



## stepmum

cat lover said:


> Yes, agree stepmum. The doc said mine was due to lack of mensis and would sort itself out once AF returns. Despite my worries he assured me they are nothing to worry about xx

yup they said it was because it had nowhere to go cos no periods during pregnancy. Have you still got yours then? Have they shrunk at all since having LO? I had the normal belly scan a couple of weeks ago and I have to go back in June and if they have gone/still pretty small they will finally discharge me. Its so weird having a scan and not being pregnant.


----------



## cat lover

My scan was since having LO, and only had one so I don't know... but I haven't had AF back yet (had spotting but don't think was AF)... hope they go away though xx


----------



## stepmum

cat lover said:


> My scan was since having LO, and only had one so I don't know... but I haven't had AF back yet (had spotting but don't think was AF)... hope they go away though xx

Fingers crossed for us both hun xx:hugs:


----------



## blessme

I had this also but it stopped by 6 weeks, maybe a little after.


----------

